# Sg4 vs HTC one



## kingdroid (Jun 14, 2011)

Making the move from vzw to att next week got tired of being rapped wit no lube from vzw.. I'm in a d2vzw now wondering what phone I should get.. Was leaning towards the sg4 but I've read good reviews abt the HTC one..
What's everyone's opinion??

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ruvy01 (Jan 10, 2012)

dont waste your time with the one... i had the one. had to return it for the s4.. never looked back. only good thing about the one are the speakers and the sceen brightness in the sun. thats it. my .2 cents


----------



## kingdroid (Jun 14, 2011)

ruvy01 said:


> dont waste your time with the one... i had the one. had to return it for the s4.. never looked back. only good thing about the one are the speakers and the sceen brightness in the sun. thats it. my .2 cents


thanx.. The one doesn't expandable memory either right??.. I like Sammy btr so was leaning tht way

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ruvy01 (Jan 10, 2012)

you are correct.. the one is sealed... no removable battery.. no sd card.


----------



## kingdroid (Jun 14, 2011)

ruvy01 said:


> you are correct.. the one is sealed... no removable battery.. no sd card.


 tht sounds lame already.. Now if I can fig out how to get unlimited on att lol lol

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ruvy01 (Jan 10, 2012)

i didnt like it.. i gave htc a shot though... i left vzw a month ago after hey stole my unlimited data away from me.. went to tmo and havent looked back.. speeds are actually on par in my area... and i get unlimited everything for 60 bucks a month with a discount through my employer


----------



## kingdroid (Jun 14, 2011)

ruvy01 said:


> i didnt like it.. i gave htc a shot though... i left vzw a month ago after hey stole my unlimited data away from me.. went to tmo and havent looked back.. speeds are actually on par in my area... and i get unlimited everything for 60 bucks a month with a discount through my employer


u didn't like the nexus 4 ??...

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## our year (Aug 13, 2011)

I ditched vzw 3 weeks ago for tmobile. I too, was tired of verizon antics. I decided on the one. I'm happy with decision. I also had a a d2vzw. Decision came down to build quality (attention to detail is absolutely stunning) ... and ui. Sense 5 is far lighter then all the bloat in s4 touchwiz. The zoey software for the camera is huge for me. Sharing 2 second clips with family half a world away is great. Sure, I can share video on any smartphone, but htc share makes it easy to just share a link. The development community for devices is great. So that's a wash.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kingdroid (Jun 14, 2011)

our year said:


> I ditched vzw 3 weeks ago for tmobile. I too, was tired of verizon antics. I decided on the one. I'm happy with decision. I also had a a d2vzw. Decision came down to build quality (attention to detail is absolutely stunning) ... and ui. Sense 5 is far lighter then all the bloat in s4 touchwiz. The zoey software for the camera is huge for me. Sharing 2 second clips with family half a world away is great. Sure, I can share video on any smartphone, but htc share makes it easy to just share a link. The development community for devices is great. So that's a wash.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


I've been considering tmo but I live in los Angeles and I'm iffy on their service I've had att and they were good.. My girl and my mom have them and haven't heard any complaints.. The one is very appealing but I'm ocd and not having expandable memory is a deal breaker for me.. Also idk y but I've always been iffy abt HTC lol..bloatware can b removed once its rooted so tht doesn't worry me much.. Only thing abt the s4 is tht it looks like my s3

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ruvy01 (Jan 10, 2012)

i had the nexus 4 for like a month after having a note 2, went back to note 2 and sold the nexus 4. its an amazing phone for the price, but there were too many downsides like only 16g storage, non removable battery, crappy battery life (although better than my g-nex which was abysmal) compared to the note 2 and the S4, glass back, crappy sound compared to the note 2 and s4, and little things like that that made the phone not enjoyable.



kingdroid said:


> I ditched vzw 3 weeks ago for tmobile. I too, was tired of verizon antics. I decided on the one. I'm happy with decision. I also had a a d2vzw. Decision came down to build quality (attention to detail is absolutely stunning) ... and ui. Sense 5 is far lighter then all the bloat in s4 touchwiz. The zoey software for the camera is huge for me. Sharing 2 second clips with family half a world away is great. Sure, I can share video on any smartphone, but htc share makes it easy to just share a link. The development community for devices is great. So that's a wash.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


i did not like sense 5, yesh its light and simple,but they made so many little things a pain in the a$$ to do, the quality of the one felt good, but mine has jagged plastic edges on the top where it was cut or machined, and gaps on the sides, looked like it was thrown together quickly. oh and battery was meh on it, that was the final straw, especialy since you cant just replace it, oh and it took forever to charge, like 3 to 4 hours!


----------



## kingdroid (Jun 14, 2011)

ruvy01 said:


> i had the nexus 4 for like a month after having a note 2, went back to note 2 and sold the nexus 4. its an amazing phone for the price, but there were too many downsides like only 16g storage, non removable battery, crappy battery life (although better than my g-nex which was abysmal) compared to the note 2 and the S4, glass back, crappy sound compared to the note 2 and s4, and little things like that that made the phone not enjoyable.
> 
> i did not like sense 5, yesh its light and simple,but they made so many little things a pain in the a$$ to do, the quality of the one felt good, but mine has jagged plastic edges on the top where it was cut or machined, and gaps on the sides, looked like it was thrown together quickly. oh and battery was meh on it, that was the final straw, especialy since you cant just replace it, oh and it took forever to charge, like 3 to 4 hours!


Thanx very very helpful.. Checked out the s4 looks like a slimmer s3??...
Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jbrock98 (Jun 20, 2011)

I want to switch from Verizon all too bad but where i'm located in east tennessee at&t is the only other viable option but then I would lose unlimited data, I played around with the HTC one inside an at&t store for a few days thinking about giving up my unlimited. I liked the metal build but I'd use a case so that doesn't really matter, the speakers on the front were awesome but if i'm somewhere where i need super loud speakers to hear i' rather use head phones. I ended up buying the sg4 at verizon and although I wonder what it would be like to own an HTC one i've been happy the past couple days with my choice


----------



## kingdroid (Jun 14, 2011)

jbrock98 said:


> I want to switch from Verizon all too bad but where i'm located in east tennessee at&t is the only other viable option but then I would lose unlimited data, I played around with the HTC one inside an at&t store for a few days thinking about giving up my unlimited. I liked the metal build but I'd use a case so that doesn't really matter, the speakers on the front were awesome but if i'm somewhere where i need super loud speakers to hear i' rather use head phones. I ended up buying the sg4 at verizon and although I wonder what it would be like to own an HTC one i've been happy the past couple days with my choice


 didnt you lose ur unlimited??... Thts one thing tht gets to me is att doesn't have unlimited

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bash_array (Feb 28, 2012)

kingdroid said:


> Making the move from vzw to att next week got tired of being rapped wit no lube from vzw.. I'm in a d2vzw now wondering what phone I should get.. Was leaning towards the sg4 but I've read good reviews abt the HTC one..
> What's everyone's opinion??
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Boy I would hate to be rapped with no lube... Is that a rap song printed on a petroleum jelly jar? #ignorant

Sent from my SCH-I545 using RootzWiki


----------



## TechSavvy (Oct 7, 2011)

I have both. Its a preference thing. Biggest thing for me is boomsound. Once you have it, youll hate anything else. Gs4 is more polished overall experience, but I love sense 5 wayyyyy more. Its nothing like any other version of Sense. One's camera was crap (too finicky) and the One also (somewhat) has reception issues due to aluminum casing (or thats what I was informed). Got about 1-2 bars less than any of my brothers phones in same location. Cant remove blinkfeed page either, which bothered me. Im actually perm on the gs4 now and am happy with it. Bigger deal was going back to vzw since I had a bad experience with tmo so gs4 is kinda my only choice, lol. I do miss the build quality of the One though.....and I think touchwiz blows donkey balls.....

















But fyi being someone who has had both, its completely preference. They are two completely different creatures.

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kingdroid (Jun 14, 2011)

TechSavvy said:


> I have both. Its a preference thing. Biggest thing for me is boomsound. Once you have it, youll hate anything else. Gs4 is more polished overall experience, but I love sense 5 wayyyyy more. Its nothing like any other version of Sense. One's camera was crap (too finicky) and the One also (somewhat) has reception issues due to aluminum casing (or thats what I was informed). Got about 1-2 bars less than any of my brothers phones in same location. Cant remove blinkfeed page either, which bothered me. Im actually perm on the gs4 now and am happy with it. Bigger deal was going back to vzw since I had a bad experience with tmo so gs4 is kinda my only choice, lol. I do miss the build quality of the One though.....and I think touchwiz blows donkey balls.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanx I'm thinking of the sg4.. went to att checked both out and although the one is nice my preference is still sammy I am afraid of the damn 5 gb cut off with data tho.. I'm a flashaholic so I'm constantly downloading roms and att uverse is slow as shit..

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## legacystar (Jun 9, 2011)

ruvy01 said:


> i had the nexus 4 for like a month after having a note 2, went back to note 2 and sold the nexus 4. its an amazing phone for the price, but there were too many downsides like only 16g storage, non removable battery, crappy battery life (although better than my g-nex which was abysmal) compared to the note 2 and the S4, glass back, crappy sound compared to the note 2 and s4, and little things like that that made the phone not enjoyable.
> 
> i did not like sense 5, yesh its light and simple,but they made so many little things a pain in the a$$ to do, the quality of the one felt good, but mine has jagged plastic edges on the top where it was cut or machined, and gaps on the sides, looked like it was thrown together quickly. oh and battery was meh on it, that was the final straw, especialy since you cant just replace it, oh and it took forever to charge, like 3 to 4 hours!


S4 has a 2amp charger. Got it to charge from 30%-100% in 1 hour. Love it.


----------



## ruvy01 (Jan 10, 2012)

legacystar said:


> S4 has a 2amp charger. Got it to charge from 30%-100% in 1 hour. Love it.


Yeah S4 charges wayy faster than the htc one. No doubt about that.


----------



## kingdroid (Jun 14, 2011)

I got my s4 I'm loving it.. I wanna root it but soo many methods and technical shiznit I'm lost lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Skrazz (Aug 23, 2011)

Allow me to say that a move from VZW to AT&T is a lateral one.

Sent from my SCH-I545


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

4MP Camera killed it for me.


----------



## kingdroid (Jun 14, 2011)

CC268 said:


> 4MP Camera killed it for me.


ur referring to the htc one right??.. I thought kt was a typo when I read tht on phonearena.com

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I497 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

CC268 said:


> 4MP Camera killed it for me.


MP are highly overrated...for most users the least important spec for quality photos. Unless you're going to print your pics at some huge size, or want to do a ton of cropping, the extra pixels aren't terribly valuable. Compares I've seen of actual pics from the One and S4 show them similar in normal light, superior on the One in low light.


----------

